# First Sewing Attempt...lol



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

HI all,
This wee girl of ours feels the cold, so clothing for her will be a necessity (not that I mind LOL)
Nothing in the stores even comes close to fitting her (and they are all ugly!), so homemade will have to do...
Here is my first attempt...



















Bad Chimom...lemme sleeeeeeep!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwwww!!!! You did an awesome job!!! And she looks beyond adorable!! I think I have to have her! :lol:


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

TLI said:


> Awwwwwww!!!! You did an awesome job!!! And she looks beyond adorable!! I think I have to have her! :lol:


LOL thank you! I just noticed that the top looks very crooked in the last pic...it is even lol

As lovely as you are T...I am afraid I cannot part with my Pocket Princess LOL


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

awesome job  she looks very snug


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

good job! it looks snuggly  LOVE her face, she is a DOLL!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

ChiWOWa said:


> LOL thank you! I just noticed that the top looks very crooked in the last pic...it is even lol
> 
> As lovely as you are T...I am afraid I cannot part with my Pocket Princess LOL


I didn't see anything crooked. I wish I could sew! I gave it a whirl once, and oh boy. Let's just say that it isn't my talent. :lol: You did a great job!!!

I guess I'll just have to dog nap her then. :wink:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You did an awesome job! She looks warm and snuggly and content. Great pics!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

First attempt? Wow....you look like a pro!! Very cute


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Aww! So cute! She looks so warm and comfy!  You did a great job!


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

TLI said:


> I didn't see anything crooked. I wish I could sew! I gave it a whirl once, and oh boy. Let's just say that it isn't my talent. :lol: You did a great job!!!
> 
> I guess I'll just have to dog nap her then. :wink:


Thank you  I had fun with it....I see many more in the future 
Hmmm dog napping huh....I will keep a closer eye on her LOL


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very nice!! looks like a snuggy!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

You have a very cute girly and you done a very good job on her coat.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome job! It looks so cute. Did you use a pattern or make your own? I've never attempted sleeves on mine, I'm afraid I'll botch it lol.


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

cherper said:


> good job! it looks snuggly  LOVE her face, she is a DOLL!!!


Thank you  
She has the sweetest little face...not "perfect" as per breed standard, but so adorable and all the more lovable for its uniqueness (spelling??? LOL)


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Cambrea said:


> Awesome job! It looks so cute. Did you use a pattern or make your own? I've never attempted sleeves on mine, I'm afraid I'll botch it lol.


Sorry for all the posts...I cannot figure out the multiquote thing lol

I resized a pattern I bought a while ago...I thought it was a Kwik-sew one, but it is actually a McCalls Crafts "Hillary Duff" pattern. Number M5514. It has a vest/harness pattern (so simple to make!!) a soft bed, handbag/carrier and the top, which has a hood too. It has several sizes XXS - XS . The XXS is still big on Button, so I used our scanner/printer to resize the pattern to 81%, then just made some minor adjustments after I had finished sewing it up. 
It was pretty simple to make (surprisingly LOL) The sleeves weren's as complicated as I thought they would be.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

She looks like she's lovin' it. Great job.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi well done you did great i dont know any thing about sewing i definatley applaude you


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome job! She's so pretty and looks so cozy.  I love the cotton candy pink color, it's perfect on her.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Fantastic job and the pink look so sweet on her.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Excellent work and she's such a doll!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

ChiWOWa said:


> Sorry for all the posts...I cannot figure out the multiquote thing lol
> 
> I resized a pattern I bought a while ago...I thought it was a Kwik-sew one, but it is actually a McCalls Crafts "Hillary Duff" pattern. Number M5514. It has a vest/harness pattern (so simple to make!!) a soft bed, handbag/carrier and the top, which has a hood too. It has several sizes XXS - XS . The XXS is still big on Button, so I used our scanner/printer to resize the pattern to 81%, then just made some minor adjustments after I had finished sewing it up.
> It was pretty simple to make (surprisingly LOL) The sleeves weren's as complicated as I thought they would be.


I never thought of resizing them like that! I may have that pattern in my box, sounds familiar, I'll have to try one cuz yours is so cute.


----------

